# Has anyone had a perm soft waves ringlets etc



## violetlipglass (Mar 29, 2006)

At an salon or and aveda salon using permanent products? Or aveda products to make curls permanent? Or just at a regular salon. I am going to get my hair done permanently tired of curling it and would like to hear of other peoples experiences.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

I had this done when I was younger.
They just used the larger rods. Mine turned out more like a wave with curl at the ends.
Of course at the time my hair down to my waist so it was almost impossible to get this heavy hair to make ringlets.


----------



## MissKaylee* (Apr 10, 2006)

im thinking of this too ! it would be a million times easier to straighten curly hair than to curl straight hair !!!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Apr 12, 2006)

I had it done when i was younger, mine turned into a wave aswell. Aslong as you dont mind the re-growth at the roots that will be straight its ok. I still have a wave in my hair after 2/3 years!


----------



## soph1aa (Apr 28, 2006)

Ive gotten "Setting Perm". i don't know how american places do it because i got it done in a korean salon. they basically use less chemicals and it's healthier for your hair. they clip your hair onto a clip and u just sit under this light/oxygen diffuser sorta thing. not really sure. sorry tat its not an elaborate description. after i got it done, it was a very soft wavy perm. after about a month .. the perm really started setting in and it looks VERY natural now, as if i just curled it slightly with an iron! it was about $150 and it lasted me so far.... 10 months till now.. and the longer u keep it the natural it looks. i love it!


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 2, 2006)

The thing about a perm is that it will never come out right if your hair is overprocessed.  SO as long as your hair is almost perfectly healthy - it will look great.  Once it has too much color or bleach in it - it will start to look ratty and some parts of your hair will not even take the perm.  Be careful!  Just a warning - I've seen unhappy girls come out of the salon.


----------



## janelle811 (May 12, 2006)

I did, like at the end of January.  I love it so much, and I just put some curl product in it after I get out of the shower, and it is perfect then once it's dry.  I don't have any pictures of it on my computer right now, but I would recomend it.  When I got it done, she used smaller rods for the front, and slightly larger for the back.  It stills looks good too, even though it's been a few months.  I got it done where I always get my haircut - it's a privately owned salon, not a chain or anything.  But yeah, as long as you go to someone you trust, you should be fine.  

Also, my hair was in good condition before - I rarely color/highlight.  So if you do alot, you might want to rethink it.  Otherwise, I think you should go for it


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 12, 2006)

I decided to get a perm when I was around 13 years old,I honestly dont know what possessed me to get one since my hair was already naturally curly.Im going to be completely honest with you,alot of people can tell you that its a great thing to do and its safe,but im here to tell you that really think about what your doing to your hair because you really dont know how it will react unless you've done it before.
My perm completely damaged my hair and to this day im still trying to repair it(im 20 now). Its times like thoes I wished I had listened to my mother.
Please whatever you do,make sure you go do it at a relaible source.


----------



## J-Anne (May 19, 2006)

I got a teeny tiny spiral perm (done mostly with the smallest pins) about 4  months ago.. it looked fab then and it looks a lot like a natural curl now, like my friend who has natural tight curls our hair looks just alike if we don't style it aside from light gels to keep from frizzing..
anyway if you go to a reputable salon you should be great!
I didn't have the problem of hunting down a good salon to go to because i've had the same stylist literally my entire life, she gave my my first haircut when i was a toddler and everything. i've followed her through three different salons and she knows my hair better than i do. 
anyway as i said if you get a good salon you'll do fine. 
as for the actual perming experience, it wasn't all that bad. 
Cheri washed and conditioned my hair, wrapped it on the pins, put the solution on and a cap, and stuck me in the heater chair for 20 minutes, it was rinsed in hot hot hot water, then they put me back under so it would dry a bit, she took the pins out and rinsed again, put a leave-in conditioner, she trimmed my split ends, and put some mousse, and out the door i went. 
the whole thing took about 3 hours, mostly wrapping teensy sections of hair in the pins, and taking alll those pins out. 
but since i know her so well we chatted and she bought me lunch so it wasn't all that bad ^_^


----------

